# Unconventional Planters



## Elaine1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just wanted to correct the root vegetables not good for straw bale gardening. Potatoes grow well. Joel Karsten suggests in his book to plant above ground crops and then the root crops. Check out his book - "Straw Bale Gardening"


----------

